# Port Monmouth pier



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have not been to the spyhouse pier since the end of last summer... does anyone know how the fishing is? I may go down there this comming weekend.

thanks,
phil


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

the water is still pretty cold, although i've heard of a few short bass, and a few flounder. when the bay hits 50, it should perk up.


----------

